# Racism on the Board



## Denton

Hey, folks. I hate to be a wet blanket on a Sunday evening, but there is something we need to remember.

Preppers come in all colors, shapes and sizes, and all of them should feel comfortable coming here. No race has the market cornered on stupidity, and the good people of all races should feel at home with us.

I know that each and every person within this online community would stop and help anyone in need, regardless of race. Even so, some of us have been saying things that could be taken as hateful by people who have nothing to do with current events of the past few weeks, and there is no need in that.

If there are things you have recently put on the board you think would be hurtful to some good, decent person of another race, please man up and edit your words. I know what you are doing, you are lashing out in frustration because of some really stupid and vile people, but don't let those same people drag you down to their level.

Besides, that is one rule this board will not change.

Thanks, folks!

Your over-worked and underpaid moderators.


----------



## Arklatex

Preppers are a tough lot. I have not been accused of racism but it is a fact of life. If a person is so thin skinned that they can't handle racism then that person has no business calling themselves a prepper. If they are whining to admin about allegedly racist remarks, what will they do come SHTF? Sorry to rock the boat but it is how I feel. Maybe you should lock this thread and make it a sticky...

Arks .02 

You have my permission to delete this comment if you wish.


----------



## bigwheel

Glad you brought that to the attention of whatever meanies was doing that nefarious stuff. An open ended public apology and a few acts of contrition might be in order. If I can ever figure out who is the HMFIC around here will gladly nominate you for a pay raise and promotion. Thanks.


----------



## Denton

Arklatex said:


> Preppers are a tough lot. I have not been accused of racism but it is a fact of life. If a person is so thin skinned that they can't handle racism then that person has no business calling themselves a prepper. If they are whining to admin about allegedly racist remarks, what will they do come SHTF? Sorry to rock the boat but it is how I feel. Maybe you should lock this thread and make it a sticky...
> 
> Arks .02
> 
> You have my permission to delete this comment if you wish.


Nope, not going to delete it; it is your opinion and you are entitled to it. That being said, the rule is in place so that people don't have to decide how many racists insults they are willing to tolerate before they pull chocks.

Then again, the opinion of those who own this site trumps all others, and there is a rule about that. That rule is not yielding.


----------



## bigdogbuc

Check!


----------



## Denton

bigwheel said:


> Glad you brought that to the attention of whatever meanies was doing that nefarious stuff. An open ended public apology and a few acts of contrition might be in order. If I can ever figure out who is the HMFIC around here will gladly nominate you for a pay raise and promotion. Thanks.


I appreciate your sentiment. I have lodged a complaint, and have demanded I get the keys to the executive liquor cabinet, as well as a coffee pot.


----------



## OSOKILL

Im getting out of here before someone spots me ha


----------



## Denton

ffadmin said:


> Im getting out of here before someone spots me ha


Hey! Everybody beat up the executive dude!

No Coffee Pot, No Peace!

And, No New Emoticons, No Peace!!!!


----------



## Arklatex

ffadmin said:


> Im getting out of here before someone spots me ha


Too late! Are you prepared?


----------



## OSOKILL




----------



## Mish

Denton said:


> Hey! Everybody beat up the executive dude!
> 
> No Coffee Pot, No Peace!
> 
> And, No New Emoticons, No Peace!!!!


ffadmin,
Too late!!! We all have your GPS location and will be seeing you when you least expect it!!!

Racism on this forum?!!! Wat?!!! LOL 
I think all of us are better than that.  Let's focus all that hate into something positive that will move this country forward!

Oh and can we stop talking about how we want the first family killed/dead?? I find this over the top offensive!! (even though I may not agree with the President's policies) Even more offensive than say...scantly clad ladies!!!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Mish said:


> Let's focus all that hate into something positive that will move this country forward!


I've got an even better idea. Stop hating.

Hate holds you back, hate keeps you in a dark place instead of letting you press on productively.

I'm not suggesting everybody sit around the campfire singing Kumbiya, what I am saying is that mental and emotional energy and effort spent fueling hatred is wasted, whereas mental and emotional energy spent moving forward productively is not.

I renounce hatred, it's just wasted space in my head.


----------



## DoubleA

Racism sucks! So does being accused of racism! I'd like to to believe we're all better than that type of bovine excrement! Just sayin'!


----------



## jeff70

OK, no racism,no nude dancers, man take all a guys fun away. Just kidding Racism has no place in this world anymore, I have just adapted to hate everyone equally:lol:


----------



## Deebo

I agree with everything above my post. 
Voicing an opinion is one thing, being a whole butt is something else.


----------



## Mish

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I've got an even better idea. Stop hating.
> 
> Hate holds you back, hate keeps you in a dark place instead of letting you press on productively.
> 
> I'm not suggesting everybody sit around the campfire singing Kumbiya, what I am saying is that mental and emotional energy and effort spent fueling hatred is wasted, whereas mental and emotional energy spent moving forward productively is not.
> 
> I renounce hatred, it's just wasted space in my head.


You are absolutely correct!! Hate is sooooo much emotional work and it controls you!! Let it go!!


----------



## Denton

It keeps me warm.


----------



## csi-tech

There have been more than a few posts that left me wondering where the Mods were.


----------



## OSOKILL

the exec liquor cabinet keeps me warm ha


----------



## Mish

ffadmin said:


> the exec liquor cabinet keeps me warm ha


Tease!!! Share or get out...hehe


----------



## csi-tech

How do you become an Admin with 19 posts?


----------



## Denton

csi-tech said:


> How do you become an Admin with 19 posts?


Simple. You don't have to post when all you have to do is pull the strings attached to your mods! :lol:


----------



## OSOKILL




----------



## OSOKILL

is this post count better suited?


----------



## OSOKILL

ha


----------



## OSOKILL

next yer gonna want the keys to exec emotion cabinet too eh


----------



## Denton

That is hilarious! You are the funniest boss I have ever had! Very witty!!

If I might add, sir, each number represent insightful and wise posts!

(How am I doing, Boss? Can I have the key to the executive liquor cabinet, now?)

:lol:


----------



## keith9365

jeff70 said:


> OK, no racism,no nude dancers, man take all a guys fun away. Just kidding Racism has no place in this world anymore, I have just adapted to hate everyone equally:lol:


Now wait a damn minute! I draw the line at no nude dancers!


----------



## Mish

ffadmin said:


> next yer gonna want the keys to exec emotion cabinet too eh


----------



## bigwheel

Well as we know the definition of a racist is.."Anybody who wins an argument with a liberal." As far as racism being applicable to our current fearless leader know we all love him and his family..and as commanded by the Good Book..pray for him often. Some just don't seem to care for his politics and/or religion. That key to the liquor cabinet sounds good. Glad Mr. Big showed up to give his stamp of approval.


----------



## Arklatex

denton said:


> that is hilarious! You are the funniest boss i have ever had! Very witty!!
> 
> If i might add, sir, each number represent insightful and wise posts!
> 
> (how am i doing, boss? Can i have the key to the executive liquor cabinet, now?)
> 
> :lol:


brown noser!!!!


----------



## bigdogbuc

ffadmin said:


> is this post count better suited?


Now you're just showing off.


----------



## DoubleA

Arklatex said:


> brown noser!!!!


Not trying to interfere here, but.... Brown Noser has such negative connotations. How about Maximum Suck Up?


----------



## OSOKILL




----------



## OSOKILL

Arklatex said:


> brown noser!!!!


----------



## Denton

ffadmin said:


>


That's right, Boss!

Now give me the stupid keys to the cabinet


----------



## jeff70

keith9365 said:


> Now wait a damn minute! I draw the line at no nude dancers!


Ok if you insist I can dance a little. LOL


----------



## Arklatex

DoubleA said:


> Not trying to interfere here, but.... Brown Noser has such negative connotations. How about Maximum Suck Up?


.....


----------



## Maine-Marine

Racism, discrimination, prejudice

For me... I am not overly bothered by what people think or say... however once they start taking actions which show discrimination based on their view of another Race or Religion then I have an issue...

some discrimination is not bad... I have no problem with a religious organization requiring a worker to hold the same beliefs or with organizations requiring members to be a certain race. 
IE - a church should be allowed to require workers hold certain values.
IE 2 - The Scottish Knights Templar (Ordo Supremus Militaris Templi Hierosolymitani) require that a member be Prior military, of Scot ancestor, A non-Mason, and Swear allegiance to Jesus Christ
IE 3 - The NAACP


----------



## TG

Maine-Marine, that's a no-brainer, agreed.


----------



## Mish

jeff70 said:


> Ok if you insist I can dance a little. LOL


Now we're talking!!! lol


----------



## Smokin04

I'm not racist...I just have no tolerance for stupid people. I hate all stupid people equally.


----------



## Denton

Smokin04 said:


> I'm not racist...I just have no tolerance for stupid people. I hate all stupid people equally.


You hold a lot of hate in your heart, too?

It just proves we aren't heartless. :-D


----------



## Mish

Smokin04 said:


> I'm not racist...I just have no tolerance for stupid people. I hate all stupid people equally.


You no does loves me?! Dangs!!


----------



## Dubyagee

Im a racist. We have a dirt track to race on every Friday. I came in second once.


----------



## Inor

I was a victim of facial profiling at the airport today. First the TSA idiot commented that I do not look like the photo on my license because I am wearing my winter beard; my driver's license photo was taken in the spring. Then they "randomly" selected me for additional screening in the Pre-Check line.

Did I mention that I HATE the TSA? I hates every last iota of a TSA!!!!


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> I was a victim of facial profiling at the airport today. First the TSA idiot commented that I do not look like the photo on my license because I am wearing my winter beard; my driver's license photo was taken in the spring. Then they "randomly" selected me for additional screening in the Pre-Check line.
> 
> Did I mention that I HATE the TSA? I hates every last iota of a TSA!!!!


My drivers license has a shaved head of a Denton. Now, my hair is over my collar and I am a bit bearded. I go through the gate at Ft. Rucker every day. I love the double takes. :lol:

It's all fun and games until the strip search. :shock:


----------



## Deebo

denton said:


> my drivers license has a shaved head of a denton. Now, my hair is over my collar and i am a bit bearded. I go through the gate at ft. Rucker every day. I love the double takes. :lol:
> 
> It's all fun and games until the strip search. :shock:


free cavity searches for everyone. 
No discrimination here.


----------



## TG

Border agents in Buffalo have a sense of humour, that's all I'm going to say lol


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Inor said:


> I was a victim of facial profiling at the airport today. First the TSA idiot commented that I do not look like the photo on my license because I am wearing my winter beard; my driver's license photo was taken in the spring. Then they "randomly" selected me for additional screening in the Pre-Check line.
> 
> Did I mention that I HATE the TSA? I hates every last iota of a TSA!!!!


We know you only grew that beard so you could get the group grope in the check line.:shock:


----------



## paraquack

Inor said:


> I was a victim of facial profiling at the airport today. First the TSA idiot commented that I do not look like the photo on my license because I am wearing my winter beard; my driver's license photo was taken in the spring. Then they "randomly" selected me for additional screening in the Pre-Check line.
> 
> Did I mention that I HATE the TSA? I hates every last iota of a TSA!!!!


Wait til you get the free prostate check, courtesy of your friendly TSA agent.


----------



## Inor

rice paddy daddy said:


> We know you only grew that beard so you could get the group grope in the check line.:shock:


Damn straight! Years ago, I used to pay good money for that!


----------



## jimb1972

Wait, we can still bash the shit out of radical muslims though right?


----------



## Denton

jimb1972 said:


> Wait, we can still bash the shit out of radical muslims though right?


Islam? Last I checked, Islam is not a race. It is an oppressive system that has elements of governance, "justice," and military conduct with an underlying notion of religion to add ferver.

A race that makes it not.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> Islam? Last I checked, Islam is not a race. It is an oppressive system that has elements of governance, "justice," and military conduct with an underlying notion of religion to add ferver.
> 
> A race that makes it not.


Nor is it a religion for the reasons Denton mentions above.


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> Nor is it a religion for the reasons Denton mentions above.


No more than Nazism or Communism.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> No more than Nazism or Communism.


Hey! Maybe I should start a thread: "Why Muslims S". No, nevermind. Bad idea. :lol:


----------



## csi-tech

Wait a minute. Am I to believe that there is an omnipotent, all powerful being that, at the wave of his hand can change his post count from 17 to 200,005? I hear and I obey oh metal Lord! I am of the body Landru! Let's see, what other obscure Sci-Fi references can I dig up?


----------



## Inor

csi-tech said:


> Wait a minute. Am I to believe that there is an omnipotent, all powerful being that, at the wave of his hand can change his post count from 17 to 200,005? I hear and I obey oh metal Lord! I am of the body Landru! Let's see, what other obscure Sci-Fi references can I dig up?


Yeah - but look on the home page. I'm still #1 baby!


----------



## ntxwheels

I say what I mean and mean exactly what I say. If you feel the need to edit me or ban me, you go right ahead!


----------



## Mish

ntxwheels said:


> I say what I mean and mean exactly what I say. If you feel the need to edit me or ban me, you go right ahead!


Off with his head!!


----------



## Notsoyoung

I for one do not consider myself a racist, but am getting sick and tired of being accused of being one. If you criticize Mr. Obama, you are a racist. If you criticize Eric Holder, you are a racist and he has said so on several occasions. If you think that Lil Mikey Brown was a thug who deserved getting shot for attacking a police officer and trying to take his pistol, you are a racist. If you think that the rioters and looters in Ferguson are just a bunch of low life scumbags just looking for an excuse to rob and vandalize, you are a racist. If you think that Al Sharpton, who owes 4 1/2 MILLION dollars in taxes by the way, is a low life worthless piece of crap making a life off of race baiting, you are a racist. I have even heard Moslems claim that if you do or say anything that they don't like, you are a racist, which just goes to show that either they are stupid or that they now being accused a "racist" is a hot button issue and they are trying to cash in on it. I have even heard some Blacks say that if you are White, you HAVE to be a racist, which IMO is a racist statement. 

I came to the conclusion a long time ago that if someone wants to accuse me of being a racist, the hell with them.


----------



## Denton

ntxwheels said:


> I say what I mean and mean exactly what I say. If you feel the need to edit me or ban me, you go right ahead!


OK then, let me spell it out in a more direct manner for those who think they are above the rules, what say?

You knew the rules when you joined. If you can't live with them, strike a trot on your own accord. It isn't my job to run behind you, trying to make you look decent as you vomit on the board.

Seems trying to play nice doesn't work for some people. Neither does reasoning. No problem.


----------



## ntxwheels

Denton said:


> OK then, let me spell it out in a more direct manner for those who think they are above the rules, what say?
> 
> You knew the rules when you joined. If you can't live with them, strike a trot on your own accord. It isn't my job to run behind you, trying to make you look decent as you vomit on the board.
> 
> Seems trying to play nice doesn't work for some people. Neither does reasoning. No problem.


Yep I've read the rules and when the rules are enforced EQUALLY all around, Then I'll consider following them. Until that time, re-read my previous post!


----------



## Denton

ntxwheels said:


> Yep I've read the rules and when the rules are enforced EQUALLY all around, Then I'll consider following them. Until that time, re-read my previous post!


You wouldn't want that, and neither would anyone else.

Reread my previous post. That is the one that means something.


----------



## ntxwheels

Denton said:


> You wouldn't want that, and neither would anyone else.
> 
> Reread my previous post. That is the one that means something.


You can continue blowing off all you want. I really don't care what you think or have to say. Only reason you're not on ignore is it won't work on moderators. Reply if you want, but I won't read it.


----------



## Denton

ntxwheels said:


> You can continue blowing off all you want. I really don't care what you think or have to say. Only reason you're not on ignore is it won't work on moderators. Reply if you want, but I won't read it.


I have nothing else to say to you. The next move is yours. Behave as a mature adult with a bit of a brain, or do not. If you prefer not to do so, I will do what I have to do. Simple as that.

Whether or not you read this warning is immaterial to me. The notice is public, and it is firm.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I will say again:
Life is a series of choices.
Choices have consequenses.
Choose wisely.


----------



## Maine-Marine

rice paddy daddy said:


> I will say again:
> Life is a series of choices.
> Choices have consequenses.
> Choose wisely.


This is the lesson of the month for my 5 year old Son... He is slowly getting it


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Maine-Marine said:


> This is the lesson of the month for my 5 year old Son... He is slowly getting it


My wife still gives me this message on occasion. And I'm 66.:-D


----------



## Maine-Marine

I often use this concept when discussing how Israel defends itself against rocket attacks


----------



## hawgrider

I will say as a new guy I do notice some here get away with more than others. Make the rules even steven right across the board no matter who it is. Just my opinion and it is worth just what you paid for it.


----------



## TG

Growing up is hard to do… 

As moderators, we are volunteers with families and jobs and may not be able to read EVERY SINGLE THREAD, if you see a post that you find offensive, please give us a heads-up through private messaging. Thank you.


----------



## dannydefense

TorontoGal said:


> Growing up is hard to do&#8230;
> 
> As moderators, we are volunteers with families and jobs and may not be able to read EVERY SINGLE THREAD, if you see a post that you find offensive, please give us a heads-up through private messaging. Thank you.


There's actually a report button in the bottom left of each post, which will create a thread for you guys in the moderators forum. Might be easier, because then all the mods can see it and respond instead of solely whomever received the PM.


----------



## TG

dannydefense said:


> There's actually a report button in the bottom left of each post, which will create a thread for you guys in the moderators forum. Might be easier, because then all the mods can see it and respond instead of solely whomever received the PM.


Yes, forgot to mention this one thanks, I find it a bit glitchy at times though but it does work most of the time.


----------



## hawgrider

ntxwheels said:


> *I say what I mean and mean exactly what I say*. If you feel the need to edit me or ban me, you go right ahead!


I was always taught honesty is the best policy. Yet because of the touchy feely nation we have become now tolerance and diversity has taken precedence over the truth! For some reason I find that disturbing. Go figure.


----------



## OSOKILL

rule is
"No Religious, *Racial*, Sexist, abusive or foul language"
you can disagree with what a race is doing without using racial language. saying a bunch of thugs are tearing up the very place they live isn't racial but substitute an obviously racial word for the word thugs is. if you have to use the derogatory racial language then I'm sorry but you will be gone from this forum.

Rick/ffadmin


----------



## rice paddy daddy

dannydefense said:


> There's actually a report button in the bottom left of each post, which will create a thread for you guys in the moderators forum. Might be easier, because then all the mods can see it and respond instead of solely whomever received the PM.


Danny is talking about the small, triangular shaped icon on the bottom left margin of each post. 
If a member wants to report a post that is offensive, against the rules, whatever, click on that icon and the particular post is transmitted to all moderators.
As TG says, we are regular people who have real jobs, families, etc and can not possibly read each and every post.
There are posts reported on a regular basis, the identity of the reporter is not known to anyone but the mods, and you have MY word that I will never reveal identities.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

ffadmin said:


> rule is
> "No Religious, *Racial*, Sexist, abusive or foul language"
> you can disagree with what a race is doing without using racial language. saying a bunch of thugs are tearing up the very place they live isn't racial but substitute an obviously racial word for the word thugs is. if you have to use the derogatory racial language then I'm sorry but you will be gone from this forum.
> 
> Rick/ffadmin


So are we to ignore all the attacks made against certain religious groups&#8230; specifically Muslims? Where exactly is the line on that.

Just curios, I personally don't hate any religious or racial groups so it doesn't really affect me very much, but as a card-carrying atheist I am, frankly, appalled by how some of the religion bashing that gets done. Just saying, seems to me fair is fair.


----------



## ntxwheels

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> So are we to ignore all the attacks made against certain religious groups&#8230; specifically Muslims? Where exactly is the line on that.
> 
> Just curios, I personally don't hate any religious or racial groups so it doesn't really affect me very much, but as a card-carrying atheist I am, frankly, appalled by how some of the religion bashing that gets done. Just saying, seems to me fair is fair.


Bingo! Give that man a Ceegar!


----------



## OSOKILL

personally I don't think there should be any attacks against muslims. attacking muslims is too vast its like attacking all high schoolers because of a few that involve themselves in the shootings. the attacks/comments should be against ISIS, al Qaeda, etc the organizations that are actually doing the violent hateful actions.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

ffadmin said:


> personally I don't think there should be any attacks against muslims. attacking muslims is too vast its like attacking all high schoolers because of a few that involve themselves in the shootings. the attacks/comments should be against ISIS, al Qaeda, etc the organizations that are actually doing the violent hateful actions.


The only reason I bring this up is that when I see stuff I find offensive and I am asked (as we have been in this thread) to report it, that I am reporting actual violations and not just being "that guy".

Not that I will be reporting ANYTHING, my daddy didn't raise a little nark. Just curious.


----------



## OSOKILL

we look all reported posts over and when in doubt we discuss it out so its not just any one individual making the decision. so if you feel it might be wrong or have a bad feeling about something take a second and click the report button if it is in fact bad it will be actioned if not or too borderline and remains then you know it was ok or at least close enough to not be over the line. also remember this doesn't mean that an infraction wasn't given out or a pm wasn't sent asking the poster to be a little more careful in the future


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

No worries for me, mate, I am just a harmless, hate free Libertarian vegetarian (unless I kill it myself)... 

Freedom of the press belongs to the person who owns the press, baby...


----------



## bigwheel

ffadmin said:


> personally I don't think there should be any attacks against muslims. attacking muslims is too vast its like attacking all high schoolers because of a few that involve themselves in the shootings. the attacks/comments should be against ISIS, al Qaeda, etc the organizations that are actually doing the violent hateful actions.


Well as Salty said..the person who pays the bills can have any rules they want. Like the kid who owns the football in sandlot football games. Regarding trying to segregate Muslims into good and bad groups..does not quite work in my view. A radical Muslim cuts off a person's head..a moderate Muslim wants him to..maybe even sharpens the knife. The goal of all Islam is a worldwide Muslim Caliphate under Sharia Law. If that is not one of their goals..they can't be Muslims. They are all using different strategies to accomplish the same objective. Some of them attempt to out populate us and take over at the ballot box..while others use a different approach. Not that this forum is a democracy by any means..but if it were..I would vote to be able to bad mouth any of them biotches..including but not limited to our Muslim in Chief. Just my dos centavos of course..lol.


----------



## Diver

ffadmin said:


> we look all reported posts over and when in doubt we discuss it out so its not just any one individual making the decision. so if you feel it might be wrong or have a bad feeling about something take a second and click the report button if it is in fact bad it will be actioned if not or too borderline and remains then you know it was ok or at least close enough to not be over the line. also remember this doesn't mean that an infraction wasn't given out or a pm wasn't sent asking the poster to be a little more careful in the future


In the short time I have been here I think the admins have allowed a pretty free flowing discussion. I also agree with the OP for this thread. It was time to call an end to some of what was going on.


----------



## pheniox17

Back to topic, there are a lot of stereotype categories around, and some are reinforced.... 

So as a person we have 2 choices, prove them wrong or prove them right

But keep in mind about the prepper stereotype... You know nutty red neck tin foil hatters that horde food guns and ammo praying the world will end

To those sooking about the rules.. Well if I'm banned for swearing, living in a country where bad English is the primary language... I'm calling racism!!! Lmao


----------



## Old SF Guy

ffadmin said:


> Im getting out of here before someone spots me ha


Holy cow....200,020 posts in 30 months averages out to about 222 posts per day. And I haven't seen a single post from you until today...SO you must be the one chewing the mods asses on the private mod pages.... Hey! Give Denton a raise!!!!!


----------



## OSOKILL

or Im the one that can adjust my post count for those that were complaining that I am an admin and only had 20 posts ha


----------



## Ripon

Now we know who counts votes.....



ffadmin said:


> or Im the one that can adjust my post count for those that were complaining that I am an admin and only had 20 posts ha


----------



## Denton

Old SF Guy said:


> Holy cow....200,020 posts in 30 months averages out to about 222 posts per day. And I haven't seen a single post from you until today...SO you must be the one chewing the mods asses on the private mod pages.... Hey! Give Denton a raise!!!!!


Ha! Raise? Who do you think gets all the butt chewings?


----------



## dannydefense

If I could adjust my post count, it would always say one. Then I could start every post with, "Hi, I'm new here" and never have to take responsibility for a word I said.


----------



## hawgrider

So if I was to say that 90% of those living in Detoilet Mi. soaking off services and handouts happen to have this kind of hair cut:afro: and the love:watermelon: is that racist?
Or is it profiling? Or is it truth?


----------



## sparkyprep

Hey! I like :watermelon:


----------



## OSOKILL

and this is where people that seem to like pushing the limits end up getting banned lolol :icon_surprised:


----------



## James m

I got an hour long lecture about non discrimination and sexual harassment today. The first thing I thought about was you guys.


----------



## Danm

As a non white member of the group i find most of you are generalist not racist.


----------



## MrsInor

Danm said:


> As a non white member of the group i find most of you are generalist not racist.


Ditto.


----------



## James m

Stereotypes.


----------



## pheniox17

Danm said:


> As a non white member of the group i find most of you are generalist not racist.


Give that man a cookie!! that is the best statement I have seen on this thread


----------



## thepeartree

pheniox17 said:


> Give that man a cookie!! that is the best statement I have seen on this thread


That's the first time I can recall seeing someone say thank you for being called a person who hates everybody {shrug/some gratuitous eye-rolling}...


----------



## bigdogbuc

I want to be a Jackbooted Thug. How come Denton gets to be a Jackbooted Thug? That's a load of crap...


----------



## pheniox17

thepeartree said:


> That's the first time I can recall seeing someone say thank you for being called a person who hates everybody {shrug/some gratuitous eye-rolling}...


See that's the trick, the poster that received the "thanks" was not being a sookie la la... You should try it some time


----------



## Smokin04

I never understood the term "jackboot"....what the crap does that even mean? I've worn boots for 17 years...never heard it before.


----------



## thepeartree

pheniox17 said:


> See that's the trick, the poster that received the "thanks" was not being a sookie la la... You should try it some time


That's just the sort of thing some roo-kisser would say...


----------



## pheniox17

thepeartree said:


> That's just the sort of thing some roo-kisser would say...


I wouldn't know I'm not a Aussie


----------



## TG

I really miss the eye roll emoticon...


----------



## thepeartree

pheniox17 said:


> I wouldn't know I'm not a Aussie


You mean Queensland seceded from the rest of the country? I guess I missed that on the news...


----------



## OSOKILL

:rolleyes-new:
:roll:

which one?


----------



## TG

The bottom one  Now you have to bring the LOL smilie (also animated)


----------



## pheniox17

thepeartree said:


> You mean Queensland seceded from the rest of the country? I guess I missed that on the news...


Might have missed I'm a immigrant... Aka not a Aussie

Kia ora


----------



## OSOKILL

did you click on the more button and explore??

noo noo you don't have to answer I already know ha


----------



## TG

ffadmin said:


> did you click on the more button and explore??
> 
> noo noo you don't have to answer I already know ha


You're killing me :staff:


----------



## bigdogbuc

Smokin04 said:


> I never understood the term "jackboot"....what the crap does that even mean? I've worn boots for 17 years...never heard it before.


They are a military boot, also worn by the Nazi's...it's basically a tall cavalry style boot. Hence "Jackbooted Thugs"....


----------



## Mish

ffadmin said:


> did you click on the more button and explore??
> 
> noo noo you don't have to answer I already know ha


Are you playing with us off the clock?!! You must like us!!!


----------



## OSOKILL

actually I don't have an off the clock... so you keep telling yerself that ok LOLOL =]]


----------



## bigdogbuc

Or....










Or...










New Jersey State Gestapo, err, Police and so on...


----------



## bigdogbuc

Which looks eerily similar to...


----------



## TG

*ffadmin*, I was looking in your link, not the forum emoticons, gotcha LOL


----------



## OSOKILL

OH ok well 79 pages is a lot to look through isn't it lol 

we updated the forums today for everyone


----------



## Inor

ffadmin said:


> personally I don't think there should be any attacks against muslims. attacking muslims is too vast its like attacking all high schoolers because of a few that involve themselves in the shootings. the attacks/comments should be against ISIS, al Qaeda, etc the organizations that are actually doing the violent hateful actions.


I am not trying to be difficult or be a jerk. But I do think the difference between your point of view and mine is an important one to explore, especially on a prepper/survivalist board.

I used to think Islam was a religion and they were mostly silent good people practicing it and some really bad ones that were using it as cover for their political or other violent goals. I do not believe that any more.

After spending the last 13 years trying to understand how we got to 9/11 and reading literally dozens of books, many by folks that grew up Muslim and converted to other ways of life, I have come to the conclusion that Islam is less about religion and more about a complete economic, political, social and yes, religious framework for living. The religion part is actually a pretty small part of it to be honest.

But the more important parts are their social rules for interacting with each other, how they treat their women, how they treat Christians and Jews, etc. Their's is a system that allows for almost zero individual freedom or choice. Following Sharia if your neighbor needs money and you have money, you are required to loan it to him at 0% interest! That is not a choice; it is a requirement. If your daughter "disgraces the family" by showing too much interest in a boy, you are required to kill her. There are literally dozens of other rules just like that which are designed to completely eliminate personal freedom and instill conformance through fear in the followers.

There are many more really awful Muslims today running around killing people than there were on 9/11. Why is that? Our military has been doing a damn good job of whacking them out for the last 14 years. So why are the really crazy nasty ones more plentiful now than then? How can they create them faster than we can kill them?

I suggest the answer is because Islam itself is an evil and corrosive philosophy that is actually turning their people into crazy lunatics willing to strap bombs on their own kids. You cannot differentiate therefore, between ISIS, al Qaeda, and the corner mosque in Basra. If left unchecked, they will all become dangerous to non-Muslims. In other words, it is not a racial thing or an ethnic thing, I just have a problem with anybody that would read the absolute CRAP that is the Quran or the Hadith and say to themselves: "Hell yeah! That's the way I want to live my life!" It is basically the same way I feel about the hippies that listened to Charles manson and decided: "Hell yeah! That's the way I want to live my life!". And for the same reasons.


----------



## Arklatex

My two cents about islam: read the koran. If you can find one that was printed in English before 9/11 all the better. It will show you the true colors of their "faith"


----------



## Arklatex

Arklatex said:


> My two cents about islam: read the koran. If you can find one that was printed in English before 9/11 all the better. It will show you the true colors of their "faith"


Forgot to add: the extremists such as IS and the taliban are taking this book literally. That should tell you something about the religion of peace...


----------



## Slippy

Ark and Inor 
You Men are Correct...

The evil bastards who follow the socio-political ideology of islam want to convert you or kill you. It is not a religion, to believe so is to be blinded by false narratives and thus, unprepared. Those in islam that want to convert you are willing to fund those who want to kill you. Their operational philosophy is to openly abuse women and children. 

It is NOT racist to point this out, it is wise.

Thanks


----------



## Denton

ffadmin said:


> personally I don't think there should be any attacks against muslims. attacking muslims is too vast its like attacking all high schoolers because of a few that involve themselves in the shootings. the attacks/comments should be against ISIS, al Qaeda, etc the organizations that are actually doing the violent hateful actions.


Your first sentence is all jacked up. It should state, "I don't think there should be any attacks _by_ Muslims." Problem is, Muhammad's teaching dictates the conversion or killing of all those who are not Muslim. All except the Jews, who are to simply be killed when the occasion arises.

Having said that, feel free to peruse my posts and you'll find I do not attack Muslims in a manner that would be a personal attack - by Western standards. I find such attacks to be substandard. The system and its dictates are evil. The people are people. Spew venom and their positions will harden.


----------



## OctopusPrime

Inor said:


> I am not trying to be difficult or be a jerk. But I do think the difference between your point of view and mine is an important one to explore, especially on a prepper/survivalist board.
> 
> I used to think Islam was a religion and they were mostly silent good people practicing it and some really bad ones that were using it as cover for their political or other violent goals. I do not believe that any more.
> 
> After spending the last 13 years trying to understand how we got to 9/11 and reading literally dozens of books, many by folks that grew up Muslim and converted to other ways of life, I have come to the conclusion that Islam is less about religion and more about a complete economic, political, social and yes, religious framework for living. The religion part is actually a pretty small part of it to be honest.
> 
> But the more important parts are their social rules for interacting with each other, how they treat their women, how they treat Christians and Jews, etc. Their's is a system that allows for almost zero individual freedom or choice. Following Sharia if your neighbor needs money and you have money, you are required to loan it to him at 0% interest! That is not a choice; it is a requirement. If your daughter "disgraces the family" by showing too much interest in a boy, you are required to kill her. There are literally dozens of other rules just like that which are designed to completely eliminate personal freedom and instill conformance through fear in the followers.
> 
> There are many more really awful Muslims today running around killing people than there were on 9/11. Why is that? Our military has been doing a damn good job of whacking them out for the last 14 years. So why are the really crazy nasty ones more plentiful now than then? How can they create them faster than we can kill them?
> 
> I suggest the answer is because Islam itself is an evil and corrosive philosophy that is actually turning their people into crazy lunatics willing to strap bombs on their own kids. You cannot differentiate therefore, between ISIS, al Qaeda, and the corner mosque in Basra. If left unchecked, they will all become dangerous to non-Muslims. In other words, it is not a racial thing or an ethnic thing, I just have a problem with anybody that would read the absolute CRAP that is the Quran or the Hadith and say to themselves: "Hell yeah! That's the way I want to live my life!" It is basically the same way I feel about the hippies that listened to Charles manson and decided: "Hell yeah! That's the way I want to live my life!". And for the same reasons.


 I have heard all the arguments reasoning why all Muslims are evil. I just disagree because I personally know very good people that happen to be Muslim. Honestly the only evil Muslims I ever see are on the television.


----------



## OctopusPrime

I will say also. Inor or anyone has ever right to state his opinion here as long as it is not a personal threat. Freedom of speech. And another thing disliking/hating whatever it is not racism it is prejudice.


----------



## Denton

OctopusPrime said:


> I will say also. Inor or anyone has ever right to state his opinion here as long as it is not a personal threat. Freedom of speech. And another thing disliking/hating whatever it is not racism it is prejudice.


Prejudice. Prejudging. I do not prejudge. I have been told straight up by Muslims. I know Islam well enough to have infiltrated Islamic sites and be taken as one of them.

I do not prejudge. I learn, I study, and then, I judge.

Thanks for the opinion, though.

We have hundreds of years of Muhammad's teachings being taken in context of how it was meant. That history of murder, conquest and oppression says it all.

Your sweet Muslim friends will look at your dead, bloodied body and say, "What a shame, he did not convert when our brother gave him the option."


----------



## OctopusPrime

Denton said:


> Prejudice. Prejudging. I do not prejudge. I have been told straight up by Muslims. I know Islam well enough to have infiltrated Islamic sites and be taken as one of them.
> 
> I do not prejudge. I learn, I study, and then, I judge.
> 
> Thanks for the opinion, though.
> 
> We have hundreds of years of Muhammad's teachings being taken in context of how it was meant. That history of murder, conquest and oppression says it all.
> 
> Your sweet Muslim friends will look at your dead, bloodied body and say, "What a shame, he did not convert when our brother gave him the option."


 What if they helped instead of standing idle? My religion teaches me to turn the other cheek, but I do not do this all the time either.

And if they did betray me like you say I hope my last words to them would be , I forgive you.

I read something moving yesterday about Al Qaeda and the young man who was brutally murdered by ISIS. This young man helped save the lives of some Al-Qaeda faction and this faction asked for his release. They are still evil men but why ask for his release if they still had no heart beating in their chests? All men are inherently evil. Through Gods grace and forgiveness we are saved.


----------



## pheniox17

fadmin said:


> personally I don't think there should be any attacks against muslims. attacking muslims is too vast its like attacking all high schoolers because of a few that involve themselves in the shootings. the attacks/comments should be against ISIS, al Qaeda, etc the organizations that are actually doing the violent hateful actions.


I understand where you're coming from...

But will try and use a simple government propaganda to define the ones we will dirty our bullets with to the ones most would leave be

Islam (ideological doctrine/laws based on the Quran but taken to the next steep, a loose comparason, the roman Catholic church and the middle ages)

Muslim (well I'm undecided, but there is a "minority" as in I have met so few, that are upstanding, charitable people, that try and show by example)

I doubt any member (OK any sound member) will take slaves because they are not of the same religion, rape woman for the same reason, take a 5 year old as a wife, or even happily decapitate your children while you watch because you call god a different name, stone your daughter (or whatever a close female family member) because "she seduced a man into raping her"

So the ideology is open game, also the support of that... But maybe wise on this topic to attack Islam not Muslims (not much of a difference... But may give you a peace of mind)


----------



## Inor

OctopusPrime said:


> I have heard all the arguments reasoning why all Muslims are evil. I just disagree because I personally know very good people that happen to be Muslim. Honestly the only evil Muslims I ever see are on the television.


I did not say all Muslims are evil. I said their ideology is evil and it will destroy otherwise decent people.

Living in Minnesota, we have a very large Somali community (the largest concentration outside of Somalia). They are turning out young men on a regular basis who are going back to Somalia and blowing themselves up in terror attacks. These are kids that were born and raised in Minneapolis. They went to American public schools and had American friends. The only difference between them and my kids are these kids are being raised Muslim.

Will choosing the Muslim ideology make everybody that chooses it into homicidal nut? Beats me, I don't know. But I know that it makes a high enough percentage of the people that choose that path into nuts, that I am going to keep an eye on anybody who says: "Yep, the Muslim way is the way for me".


----------



## hawgrider

ffadmin said:


> and this is where people that seem to like pushing the limits end up getting banned lolol :icon_surprised:


I am only exploring the boundary's of the rule. So do I take it your answer as yes that was racism? I was only using the provided emoticons with a pretty factual statement. Maybe its really those emoticons that are racist?


----------



## Notsoyoung

OctopusPrime said:


> I read something moving yesterday about Al Qaeda and the young man who was brutally murdered by ISIS. This young man helped save the lives of some Al-Qaeda faction and this faction asked for his release. They are still evil men but why ask for his release if they still had no heart beating in their chests? All men are inherently evil. Through Gods grace and forgiveness we are saved.


Let me get this straight in my mind.... A guy was killed by a terrorist group. He had helped save the lives of some people from ANOTHER terrorist group, and that faction had asked for his release........ and THAT'S what you use as an example of how they aren't evil? You find THAT moving? It boggles the mind.


----------



## Prepared One

Racism or not....if your muslim...... I have both eyes on you and hand on my weapon. They are part of a group that is wrong headed. A political / social / religious pervision that in the end....I believe.....just may cause WWIII


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Prepared One said:


> Racism or not....if your muslim...... I have both eyes on you and hand on my weapon. They are part of a group that is wrong headed. A political / social / religious pervision that in the end....I believe.....just may cause WWIII


We may already be in WWIII. 
No political leader will admit it due to political correctness.


----------



## James m

I do believe that both WWI and WWII were called such after the wars ended. Or that's what I was told.


----------



## bigwheel

OctopusPrime said:


> I have heard all the arguments reasoning why all Muslims are evil. I just disagree because I personally know very good people that happen to be Muslim. Honestly the only evil Muslims I ever see are on the television.


Great thoughts on that. Now all we need is a workable definition of "very good people." Thanks.


----------



## bigwheel

Inor said:


> I am not trying to be difficult or be a jerk. But I do think the difference between your point of view and mine is an important one to explore, especially on a prepper/survivalist board.
> 
> I used to think Islam was a religion and they were mostly silent good people practicing it and some really bad ones that were using it as cover for their political or other violent goals. I do not believe that any more.
> 
> After spending the last 13 years trying to understand how we got to 9/11 and reading literally dozens of books, many by folks that grew up Muslim and converted to other ways of life, I have come to the conclusion that Islam is less about religion and more about a complete economic, political, social and yes, religious framework for living. The religion part is actually a pretty small part of it to be honest.
> 
> But the more important parts are their social rules for interacting with each other, how they treat their women, how they treat Christians and Jews, etc. Their's is a system that allows for almost zero individual freedom or choice. Following Sharia if your neighbor needs money and you have money, you are required to loan it to him at 0% interest! That is not a choice; it is a requirement. If your daughter "disgraces the family" by showing too much interest in a boy, you are required to kill her. There are literally dozens of other rules just like that which are designed to completely eliminate personal freedom and instill conformance through fear in the followers.
> 
> There are many more really awful Muslims today running around killing people than there were on 9/11. Why is that? Our military has been doing a damn good job of whacking them out for the last 14 years. So why are the really crazy nasty ones more plentiful now than then? How can they create them faster than we can kill them?
> 
> I suggest the answer is because Islam itself is an evil and corrosive philosophy that is actually turning their people into crazy lunatics willing to strap bombs on their own kids. You cannot differentiate therefore, between ISIS, al Qaeda, and the corner mosque in Basra. If left unchecked, they will all become dangerous to non-Muslims. In other words, it is not a racial thing or an ethnic thing, I just have a problem with anybody that would read the absolute CRAP that is the Quran or the Hadith and say to themselves: "Hell yeah! That's the way I want to live my life!" It is basically the same way I feel about the hippies that listened to Charles manson and decided: "Hell yeah! That's the way I want to live my life!". And for the same reasons.


Think Sir Winston nailed it.

WINSTON CHURCHILL'S COMMENTS ON ISLAM - All About Muhammad


----------



## Prepared One

rice paddy daddy said:


> We may already be in WWIII.
> No political leader will admit it due to political correctness.


You may be correct. People often don't know they are at war till ithe violence of war visits thier doorstep. WWII started the day Hitler came to power....not in 38. When the bombs start falling....only then will they say the should have been paying attention and be more prepared.


----------



## Prepared One

bigwheel said:


> Think Sir Winston nailed it.
> 
> WINSTON CHURCHILL'S COMMENTS ON ISLAM - *All About Muhammad


Sir Winston saw, both in Islam and Hitler, the menace, long before most people of that era.


----------



## bigwheel

Prepared One said:


> Sir Winston saw, both in Islam and Hitler, the menace, long before most people of that era.


Yeppers..he got Stalin's number pretty quick too.


----------

